# First out-of-state CC



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

I have my Georgia Weapons Carry License, and I've driven straight through several states with reciprocity, only to end up in a non-reciprocity state with my gun unloaded and locked in the back of my car. However, this is my second day vacationing at the beach in Florida while CCing, and so far, so good. I'm carrying a Sig P229 in a Blackhawk Check Six holster at 4:30-5:00 under an open Hawaiian flowerdy shirt. I haven't gotten any comments or noticed any reactions. In fact, my youngest son, who's my gun guy, didn't even notice (I put the gun on in private without telling my family).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool.

Only other state I have carried in so far (besides TX, where I live) was Louisiana.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I doubt whether they pay too much attention in Florida.......


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

Nope we dont, especially with the Hawaiian shirt cover up.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

this thread reminded me that i started a thread about reciprocity about a year ago.... might be time to revisit the information.

http://www.handgunforum.net/ccw/28198-ccw-reciprocity-your-responsibilities.html


----------

